
Surface Studio - Bytes
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/surface/devices/surface-studio/surface-studio
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12797207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12797207).

